

Show HN: MicroObservables - a tiny js observables library - jajeffries
https://github.com/jajeffries/MicroObservables/
I knocked this up last week and keep finding uses for it. It&#x27;s inspired by riot.js, but I didn&#x27;t want the view engine or router, so I wrote this instead.
======
al2o3cr
FYI, typo in the AMD bits:

[https://github.com/jajeffries/MicroObservables/blob/master/m...](https://github.com/jajeffries/MicroObservables/blob/master/microObservables.js#L32)

